# Wolf vs. Coyote



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool vid that shows just how much bigger a wolf is than a coyote.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

wow those things looked tiny.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol wolves make coyotes look like puppies


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Great video.

That should be sent immediately to people who report wolf sightings in areas where wolves don't normally live. See how many of those sightings are coyotes!


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

cute pups :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

people cry wolf before they know what they are talkin about. also are thre any wolves in nd?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

yes sir there is


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

this one is better.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

those wolves are bastards. theyre already bigger than him and they have to gang up too? pussies


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> this one is better.


Yeah that one is pretty good. I thought that bald eagle had an impressive size. Those are some big birds.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

That was amazing!

Sometimes I wonder how they get so much footage on film like that...
Did that all happen with in a hundred yards of the carcass? It seems like the coyote ran for quite some time. Is there a bunch of people stting around there with cameras? It seems like there were a bunch of different camera angles.

Hat's off to whoever filmed that.

Cool!

YoteSlapper


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

papapete said:


> this one is better.


Thats what I call one retarded coyote. I think he was just suicidal.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

or just very hungry


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Watched a bunch of these in Environmental science class. I believe this was in Yellowstone. Just shows the impact the wolves have had on that area.

SOme of the videos we watched were nuts. He was all for the wolves, but as you watch the video's you can't do anything but hate them. :-?

It is odd how some peoples heads get twisted.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

There's nothing good about wolfs. Trust me. I'm in southeast Idaho and a lot of my hunting ground has been changed due to wolfs. If people truly understood the impact these wolfs have had on the deer and elk populations it'd make ya sick. The worst thing about it is that we can't even hunt the suckers yet. All in due time I guess. Hopefully it wont be too late.

Sorry to go off like that, it's just a touchy subject around here


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Now that coyote knows how all the foxes he killed felt... 

Nature sure is brutal.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

the footage that papapete posted is from a National geographic documentary called "valley of the wolves"

about the wolves in Yellowstone national park. That is an awesome documentary, shows some absolutely amazing footage and it just goes to show how smart canines can be.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The first one made the wolf look like a pansy when it was being chased off by the two yotes and the second one just made them seem like bullies. Confusing life it must be for them.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is the wolf pupulation in western north dakota high or what? i've always wanted to go hunting for a wolf


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

cool videos..thanks for sharing....i thought a coyote could out run a wolf..huh! guess not...


----------

